# Orchids mag April 2010



## Ernie (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm just going to get the ball rolling by saying...

"_Orchids_ magazine, April 2010 issue, image on page 224 (full article 220-225). Any comments???"

AND

"_Orchids_ magazine, April 2010 issue, image #24 on page 218. Any comments???"

-Ernie


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 25, 2010)

Ernie! The picture in page 224 is not Paph. Mem. Larry Heuer but again Paph. Su Fa Golden ( x hangianum)! The staminode is very wide and has that tessellation or webbing on the lower side. I really don't know what to say but it maybe the way the photographer took the picture. I see the flatness and good color on it but not the best. I wish that the segments were was a little fuller.

Ramon


----------



## tim (Apr 25, 2010)

haha i didn't even have to look it up to know what the question was. between that mess and misspelling the name of the legendary Kay Rinaman (Rinneman?), boo on this issue.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2010)

Dammnittohell, there go my awards!!!:viking:


----------



## Scott Ware (Apr 26, 2010)

Looking forward to learning what Doug might have to say about this.


----------



## Heather (Apr 26, 2010)

Can someone maybe give a synopsis for those of us who are no long AOS members? Thanks!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 26, 2010)

Heather said:


> Can someone maybe give a synopsis for those of us who are no long AOS members? Thanks!



Sorry, I can not as I choose not to influence the discussion with my opinions. 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2010)

In the above-refernced FCC foto issue there are 2 plants which Mr. G. is calling question to!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 26, 2010)

Mistakes in Orchids? :sob: So what! I’ve worked in journalism for 40 years, 30 of them with The Canadian Press. I must have read a gazillion articles, magazines, scientific papers, political speeches, business and sport stories and what not, in French and English, and I can’t remember the last time I found one with no mistakes (even when I wrote it) : a bad spelling here, a missing word there or a duplication, the wrong photo... Even superbrain Stephen Hawking has admitted making mistakes in his famous book A Brief History of Time. And I really can’t help mention his latest idea about mean alien locust type beings roaming the Galaxy stealing food and materials from others to survive.  Hey! That would make a great movie and I would insist on having Will Smith as a supercharged F-15 pilot, and there would be this geek guy loading a virus (probably Windows Vista) in the alien mothership computer to break down its impenetrable shield and Kaboom : the good guys would win big, save the Earth and get the girls. I think I would call it Independance Day . In short, everyone can goof. Next month, they'll put an erratum and go on to goof again. oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2010)

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 26, 2010)

Shiva said:


> And I really can’t help mention his latest idea about mean alien locust type beings roaming the Galaxy stealing food and materials from others to survive.  Hey! That would make a great movie and I would insist on having Will Smith as a supercharged F-15 pilot, and there would be this geek guy loading a virus (probably Windows Vista) in the alien mothership computer to break down its impenetrable shield and Kaboom : the good guys would win big, save the Earth and get the girls. I think I would call it Independance Day .



We have been among you all for years without you knowing. We indeed have an eye on your women, wealth, and resources. Resistance is futile! Beware 2012 earthlings!

BTW, wasn't Independence Day already released? Also, I never make misteaks...


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2010)

Another :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy: !!!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 26, 2010)

Take another look at the exact pages and images I reference, guys. These aren't mis-prints or errors on behalf of authors or Orchids editors. 

-Ernie


----------



## tim (Apr 27, 2010)

The first one is, as Ramon said, pretty clearly a Shun-Fa Golden awarded an AM as a Mem. Larry Heuer. By looking at the overall shape of the flower, the shape of the pouch, the overall color, etc., its parentage reveals itself. Comparing it with a normal Mem. Larry Heuer, it's pretty clear that it's incorrectly labelled. At the same time, there are 8-9 other awarded Mem. Larry Heuers that are also Shun-Fa Goldens mislabelled. A good reason to have AQPlus, and to know some of the patterns typical of hangianum in hybridizing - boxy pouch, tomentose petal base, red in petal base, and much better overall shape, size, substance, and conformation than a emersonii. Older Mem. Larry Heuers (the real ones) have huge petals and weak substance. Not much has been done in the last decade with linebreeding emersonii, and no sib crossing of Mem. Larry Heuers has been to the best of my knowledge, but lots of nurseries have been selling Shun-Fa Golden as Mem. Larry Heuer. And yes I can name names, but won't. period. 

As far as the other thing Ernie mentioned, it's a pretty nice Magic Lantern. To me it looks like a Magic Lantern. Micranthum x vietnamense does not look much like a Magic Lantern to me (that's Wossner Vietnam Love, btw): much recurving of segments, much poorer overall form and especially substance than normal Magic Lantern. That being said, I don't think it's an FCC, and especially not a 92, because the petals are small, the distal petals edges deformed, and the dorsal sepal keeled and hooded. Compared to some other awarded (like Sam Tsui's 'Gigantic'), its form's just not that great. It is large, however, and I'm sure seeing 9 flowers at once had some of the "wow" factor going for it...

My two cents; impossible to "know" without being there...but interesting judging questions nonetheless.

I'm still appalled about Kay's name being misspelled, regardless of the editing issues you've all noted. Not an excuse, especially when referring to names. And especially important when referring to names of people so important in paphs.

Those of you who don't get the magazine and / or AQPlus, if you want clarification, please ask.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 27, 2010)

Ernie and Tim

You're absolutely right to raise these concerns, but orchid judges make mistakes too and no matter how big the mistake is, it is still a mistake. Anyway, I wish Mr. Teeth well in keeping Orchids afloat in these hard economic changing times.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 27, 2010)

Is there any way to avoid the mess? Judges should know the difference. Are judging teams formed based on the judges knowledge or expertise with a certain family of orchids? If there was a slipper alliance team that was judging those plants would mistakes like this be caught? 
I purchased a hangianum cross, the label says it's an emersonii cross, I don't plan on showing this plant but others obviously have no problem saying it's this when it's actually that & when judges don't catch it - it's possibly awarded! Shame on the judges but shame on the exhibitor too!
At what point is it legal? When these hang X plants are crossed with say legal parvis, then is that next generation eligible for AOS awards?
See where I'm going? If lab crosses of CITIES plants were OK by AOS would we have this mess?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2010)

If CITES interpretation was informed would we have this mess!?


----------



## Ernie (Apr 27, 2010)

Now we're rolling...

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2010)

Actually, regarding the yellow flower, I thought hang made hairy pits, that's why I didn't question it.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Apr 27, 2010)

I didn't catch the other one, but when I saw the Magic Lantern I really scratched my head - the petals and overall form just aren't that appealing compared to many of the pictures here and elsewhere on the web I've admired. I suppose it could be a bad angle/photo, but it doesn't seem to scream FFC, or even say it quietly...


----------



## tim (Apr 27, 2010)

that's what i mean by seeing it in person. The Magic Lantern is a big improvement over its 2007 CCE, both in flower number (+3) and in NS (+ nearly 1 cm). The NS is pretty good, it just leads to an unbalanced flower when combined with a lack of improvement in the petal width. Maybe it just had that wow factor...for judges to see it again after just awarding a CCE previously...


----------



## tenman (Apr 29, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> We have been among you all for years without you knowing. We indeed have an eye on your women, wealth, and resources. Resistance is futile! Beware 2012 earthlings!
> 
> BTW, wasn't Independence Day already released? Also, I never make misteaks...



A.you can have the women; don't want 'em anyway.

B.I have no wealth.

C.resources all shot anyway.

D.stay away from my orchids!

RE: AOS 'Mam.Larry Heuer': I'm voting with Ramon, it looks to me like it's got hangianum in it; much searching under the name he presented I found the correct name: Shun-Fa Golden. One key piece of info is lacking: measurements.


----------

